# Sad News From Kauai



## Kauai Kid (Sep 28, 2012)

Noho, the Hawaiian Monk Seal, was born on Kauai, was only three years old when he was found dead on a northeastern beach on Kaua'i under suspicious circumstances.  Monk Seals normal lifetime is 25-30 years. 

He was the FIFTH Hawaiian monk seal to be killed since last year.  Four were bludgeoned or shot, and one killing remains under investigation.  More have probably been attacked offshore, never to be found. 


There are estimated to be less than 1100 Hawaiian Monk Seals and if things continue they could go extinct.

Please consider a donation to the National Wildlife Federation to help protect one of the most endangered species in the world.


Mahalo, Sterling


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2012)

I haven't seen one yet. One thing I'm really looking forward to though.
I have heard the stories about them  being killed though. I don't know what
they would do with them. I heard some were just shot and just left there.
What a terrible waste.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 28, 2012)

slip said:


> I haven't seen one yet. One thing I'm really looking forward to though.
> I have heard the stories about them  being killed though. I don't know what
> they would do with them. I heard some were just shot and just left there.
> What a terrible waste.



Summer of 2011 we (DW, DD, DS, SIL) were at Gillins Beach. The kids were in the water when DD said there was something swam right past her.  Turned out to  be monk seal pup.  The pup came ashore and wanted to be interacting with people.  He beached himself right in front of a group of people and was interacting with them.  

A wind surfer in the area was apparently part of a volunteer team.  When he saw what was happening he came ashore, and a few minutes later reappeared with the signs and rope and closed off the area around the putp.  About ten minutes after that some biologists for the state of Hawaii showed up and started managing the scene.  Other than that, we've often seen them on on various beaches in the area.  Summer (which is when we are there) might be a better time to see them.


----------



## slip (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks Steve. That's probably why we haven't seen them, I can't talk DW into
going to Hawaii in the summer yet. I've seen the pictures of how they get roped
off to keep people back.

That would have been something to have one swim by you.


----------



## artringwald (Sep 28, 2012)

We were in Poipu one year and were walking with my BIL and SIL along the beach in front of the Hyatt. They had roped off the area around a seal that was napping. My SIL asked how the seals knew to go into the roped off areas.  

Several years earlier I was walking in the same area and almost stepped on one because I thought it was a large piece of driftwood. I do tend to get rather mesmerized when watching the waves.


----------



## MauiLea (Sep 28, 2012)

*Hawaiian Monk Seals Killed?*

I had heard something about the death of monk seals when I was in Kauai in August. This is tragic. Likely the killing was done by a local as I understand there is some misconception that monk seals are not native to Hawaii and they compete with fisherman for dwindling supplies of fish. 

Dwindling supplies of fish are due to overfishing and pollution; this is due to humans. Why take it out on the monk seals?

I hope Hawaii officials take this very seriously. Monk seals are an endangered species. They are native to Hawaii!


----------



## Eagle7304 (Sep 29, 2012)

We've seen 2 Monk seals. One pup at Shipwreck Beach, Kauai 2003 and then a large Monk seal at WKORV on the beach 2010. They are big animals and like to lay on the beach


----------



## ouaifer (Sep 29, 2012)

*Hawaiian Monk Seal Conservation Hui*

_We are members of the Hawaiian Monk Seal Conservation Hui....and volunteer for them every year while we are on island.  We have "patrolled" areas and set up boundary areas and phoned for assistance, and helped once in "freeing" a monk seal that was in distress.  If interested, you can always phone the info hot line and "join".  There is a training session involved, as well.  Here's some additional info....and another snippet._


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 29, 2012)

We saw a Monk seal nursing her pup on the beach by Breneke's in a roped off area.

One haole with a 35 mm super camera kept getting closer and closer, crossed the rope in spite of people yelling at him to get back. 

Hell hath no fury like a mother protecting her baby-  Mama charged when the guy bent down vulnerable.  She took a chunk of his butt as revenge for threatening her baby.:hysterical: 

On lookers, including me, cheered for the monk seal. 

The guy left in an ambulance for a long and painful ride to Wilcox hospital.  He was booed by the crowd.


Sterling


----------



## Kona Lovers (Sep 29, 2012)

I walked past an adult monk seal that was napping on the deserted (at the time) beach to the north of Kauai Beach Villas in 2007.

It's sad that some people mistreat any wildlife.  Some say it may be sport, I say it's fear, ignorance, or downright stupidity.  There's always other alternatives to handle things if there's a problem.

Aloha,

Marty


----------



## suzanne (Sep 29, 2012)

We would love to see one, are they on all the Islands? We will only be on Oahu and the Big Island.

Suzanne


----------



## tahoeJoe (Sep 29, 2012)

*Sounds Like a Case for....*



Kauai Kid said:


> Noho, the Hawaiian Monk Seal... was found dead on a northeastern beach on Kaua'i under suspicious circumstances.



Sounds Like a Case for........Mr. Monk


----------



## california-bighorn (Sep 29, 2012)

Sterling                                                                                               Do you know what beach the seal was found on?  We saw monk seals on Ke'e and Tunnels Beaches earlier this month.  They would be an easy target since they just pull up on the sand and sleep.  On both occasions, life guards roped off the area ASAP.


----------



## hgjames (Oct 1, 2012)

MauiLea I think you are right about the motives. Sad.. Earlier this year a man was fined $1000 and sentenced to community service on Oahu for throwing rocks at one. I believe there is a $40,000 reward for info. about the deaths.

I've seen them on all the islands. Frequently on Kauai at Larsen's beach, but they pop up all over the place. On Oahu at the beach below the cliffs at Diamond head. It seems the beaches they like are the ones with reefs.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 2, 2012)

california-bighorn said:


> Sterling                                                                                               Do you know what beach the seal was found on?  We saw monk seals on Ke'e and Tunnels Beaches earlier this month.  They would be an easy target since they just pull up on the sand and sleep.  On both occasions, life guards roped off the area ASAP.



It was a north shore beach on Kauai according to the National Wildlife Federation flyer I received.  They didn't specify which beach.

Sterling


----------



## jlr10 (Oct 2, 2012)

I might just be lucky but have always seen a monk seal at Poipu Beach when staying at the Marriott Waiohai


----------

